# Daten im Access-Formular filtern



## Fibo (24. Januar 2005)

Hi! 

Ich will, dass man durch Klicken eines Button im Formular ein Fenster erscheint, in das man einen Wert eingeben kann und nur diese Datensätze im Formular erscheinen die dem Wert entsprechen. 

Habe das über ein Makro gelöst. Zunächst habe ich eine Abfrage der Daten erstellt welche durch Abfrage des gewünschten Wertes die Daten filtert. Im Formular wird durch Klicken auf einen Button ein Makro aufegrufen, welches die Abfrage ausführt. Das Ergebnis im Formular ist genau so wie ich es haben will. Allerdings soll durch erneutes Klicken ein neuer Wert eingegeben werden können. Beim 2. Klicken passiert jedoch nichts. Weiß jemand wie ich das Problem lösen kann? 

Am besten fände ich es, wenn man durch Auswählen eines Wertes in einem Kombinationsfeld die Daten filtern kann. Jedoch kommen die Werte in der Datenbank mehrfach vor. In dem Listenfeld soll jedoch jeder Wert nur einmal aufgeführt und nach Klick alle entsprechenden Datensätze gefiltert werden. Hab aber keinen Plan wie man das macht. 

Gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit das Makro einfach zu beenden und dann erneut mit einem anderen Filterparameter wieder zu starten?

Geht es auch irgendwie Daten auf Wunsch nach 2 Kriterien zu filtern? Per Buttonklick soll der Benutzer auswählen können nach welchen Kriterien er filtern will. Dabei stehn 2 Felder zur Wahl. Bearbeiter und Baureihe. Es soll also eine Filterung nach Baureihe, Bearbeiter sowie Bearbeiter und Baureihe möglich sein. Wie kann ich das machen?

Gruß
Phil


----------

